# RedHat 9.0A und Apache  + Php



## T-Flux (22. Juli 2003)

Hy

Ich habe mir das ganze RedHat 9.0A installiert und hab auch alles ageklickt bei webserver also php und mysql. doch wenn ich nun php datein in den htdocs orner schmeiße dann führt er sie net aus. bei phtml datein sehe ich zwar schon das design weil es ja html ist aber die php dinger führt er net aus was muß ich noch beachten ????


----------



## Fabian H (22. Juli 2003)

Dumme frage: Gehst du über http://localhost/... rein?

Dann: Bin nicht so fit in Linux, aber welcher Webserver ist es? Apache?


----------



## T-Flux (23. Juli 2003)

ist geklärt es geht alles


----------



## Hannibal (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von T-Flux _
> *ist geklärt es geht alles *



was musste gemacht werden? mich würde dass sehr interessieren bei mir gehts auch nicht wirklich


----------



## T-Flux (24. Juli 2003)

ich hab einfach alle pakete bei der instalation von redhat installiert (webserver) und schon geht php. hab aber mysql noch net probiert.


----------

